# Kansas City Squatters' Handbook from the feral cat collective



## Slingshot Collective (Nov 14, 2018)

I would post this in the library but the PDF isn't downloading to this computer.

https://web.archive.org/web/20140223190626/http://zinelibrary.info/files/kcsquat.pdf

Anyone else who has lost 'zines when zinelibrary.info went down, please check archive.org for it!


----------

